# Picking up/boosting distant/weak Wifi signal??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wifi is now available on a large number of campsite both in the UK and abroad BUT on a large number of sites the Wifi signal is only available in reception or the bar area etc.

So my question is what kit do I need to be able to extend the range of any devices I might have (laptop/Ipad etc) so I can sit in my leisure vehicle (the proper name starts with a "C" but this IS a MH forum:wink2 and have internet access.

I dont want to spend a fortune but likewise I dont want to buy something that wont do the job!

There are a lot of "Wifi extenders/boosters on eBay, the vast majority seem to be mains powered (not an issue as having a "C*****" :-({|= I am usually on hook up) I suspect that many (all?) of them need to be "paired" with the Wifi router (like a bluetooth phone in the car) and I suspect thats a bit "tricky" when its someone else's (campsite's) router :frown2:

So what I THINK I need is a device that will "capture" the signal from a router and allow me to use it in both directions (assuming I have the access code for that router.

Sorry if the above is a bit convoluted and numpty like but like i said I DONT want to buy something that wont do the job I want it too, and neither do I want to spend a lot of money 'cos it aint THAT important to me. 

I am not bothered about trying to get a signal from miles away just a half sensible distance, it can be mains or battery powered.

Thanks in advance

Andy

P.S. I do have a 3 Mifi device but I am loathe to use it for anything other than emails etc due to the rate the (expensive) data gets used up.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

check out the iBoost on motorhomewifi.com - https://www.motorhomewifi.com/catalog/iboost-wifi-system/

I have one - and it does the job you're after


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The aerial I am using is an Edup EP-8523

With good line of sight I can get half a mile reception with good strength.

It is WiFi and connects into your laptop via a USB plug.

Circa £50.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...0.TRC0.H0.XEP-8523.TRS0&_nkw=EP-8523&_sacat=0

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> check out the iBoost on motorhomewifi.com - https://www.motorhomewifi.com/catalog/iboost-wifi-system/
> 
> I have one - and it does the job you're after


I say I didn't want to spend too much, I consider £160 to be very much "too much" but thanks for the info.

Peter

Thanks for the link, that's a more sensible outlay plus it's always handy to know that someone has used it and it does the job.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You kind of get what you pay for. Ive have an original Motorhomewifi directional antenna and its been great but I now have an iBoost (although to be fair I didnt pay for it  Thanks to a very generous member on here  )

The main advantage is it acts like a router in the van so all your laptops, tablets, phones etc get connected as you would be able to at home. Great but of kit. You can cobble something together yourself to do the same if your Techie but Addie did a great job putting that system together. Does what it says on the tin.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Andy

I bought the Solwise stuff on the recommendation of Paul (DeeforDog aka Deefordoggy) and it works a treat. I have copied his email to me from some time ago below...so maybe some of the part numbers may have changed but you should get the gist. If you speak with Solwise, they were very helpful...

"Router - http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-us...irpt-3000.html @ £49.15 free p&p. Remember you may need a 12v adapter, this will do the job from Solwise http://www.solwise.co.uk/psu.htm, the first one on the page but the cable length is quite short. 
Antenna - this is cabled to the router. Our directional antenna has been replaced by this apparently http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-us...anel-12db.html @ £35.51 free p&p but I can't see a mention of the sucker assembly which ours has. For an Omni antenna, the well known "Rocket" is an option but they seem to have replaced this with http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-usb-patriot-usb.html @ c.£40 with suckers. Just to add that our suction mount is like the ones that attach tablet s to the windscreens of cars, vans, MHs etc.. If you go the Solwise route, I'd phone them to see if there's any alternative mounts. Having said that, what they offer as standard is the same as the IBoost options.

The antenna needs to be located on the MH - if it's a directional one, then you need to decide on every site which side of the MH it needs to be fixed to and the higher the better - we carry a step ladder and fit it to the highest part on the side of the overcab. Again for the Patriot, it needs to be high up but no more than 5m from the router otherwise the USB cable won't reach. That's the only cable you need (apart from the 12 or 230v one) as any tablet or laptop then connect wireless to the router. The router can also be very securely pass worded in case any scrote tries to access your router on site. Solwise had to talk me through this on the phone but I was 99% on the way to doing it on my own.

Setting up the Solwise router sounds complicated in the instructions (it's not really and I'm not that wifi savvy) but once you've done it a couple of times, it's simple. Solwise are very very good on the phone and will talk you through any issues you may have. Likewise, Adam and Sophie at MH Wifi are also very good but you now a choice with Solwise at a much lower cost.

So for around £100, you have an IBoost kit that would cost either £160 (directional) or £200 for the Omni set-up."

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

But the expensive options are only if you want to share the signal in "your place of residence" We use this cheap

[URL="http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Outdoor-2-4Ghz-Antenna-Aerial-Signal-Booster-Laptop-Computer-USB-Powered-/112266388334?hash=item1a2399236e:g:HtEAAOSwcgNZHphThis USB aerial[/URL]

It usually picks up a good signal hung in the window towards reception or sometimes on a pole outside. Then we swop between who wants the free signal to download or stream and who uses the 3 mi fi for e mail and so on.

It works fine and we will probably get another so we can both do either. The more expensive options are very convenient, but sometimes I do like to feel I am doing the same at a much cheaper rate...............but then I love poundshops.

Buy cheap...........................................buy thrice.....................................and still save money


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Webby1

Any chance of retrying the link? The one above doesn't work!!

Andy

Edit!!

Cancel. above link now works!!

That's a much more realistic price for what I am looking for, nice to know it does the job


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Thanks Webby1
> 
> Any chance of retrying the link? The one above doesn't work!!
> 
> Andy


It does if you copy bits of it mate...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Outd...6388334?hash=item1a2399236e:g:HtEAAOSwcgNZHph

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For some bizarre reason the link will work via the email notification of Webbys post but NOT from MHF.

Still I have now got it to work, seems to be pretty much what I am looking for at a sensible price. I would like one that I can use from my IPad. Does this device need access to my laptop or just a power supply via a USB socket?? 

It might not be the one that gives the best distance, and it might not last that long but it gets a 12 month warranty and that's all the expensive ones offer!i

It's a bit like buying a Micra rather than a Lexus, it does the same job but without the style and panache of the Lexus 

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't know why the link didn't work BUT not sure if or how this would work with an IPAD. 

This plugs directly into my laptop (for power as well ) and boosts the signal into the laptop


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably not because Apple, in their infinite wisdom, do not fit a USB socket!!

I am aware that an adapter lead can be purchased so I might give it a go, has anyone tried that??

I do have a laptop as well and that's what I use for TV

Andy


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Have the Rocket and was well pleased with it.
I now have a Mac pro running El Capitan and it will not work on that. 
Is there an alternative for the Mac?

Ian

Just saw Mr Plodd's comment, I do have a USB socket


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see db being quoted, I assume higher is better, but what would be the difference in reality between 14db & 16db?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

as @fatbudda and @barryd mentioned, an iBoost really is the best way of achieving what you want to achieve.

If you don't have access to the transmitting device then any sort of booster is going to boost any and all signals rather than just the one you are interested in. A long range aerial is a good option, though would generally be limited to a single device.

An iBoost creates a local hotspot to which you can connect all of your local devices.

I built my own equivalent using a Ubiquiti Nanostation paired with a TP Link Nano router and a 12v PoE injector. I bought some of the bits 2nd hand, so it cost me about £50, and it works extremely well - I can often have a couple of phones, couple of tablets & a laptop all hooked up into a FON spot half a mile away. I wouldn't be without it.

BUT you have to be pretty familiar with NAT, DHCP & Routing to set it all up.

With an iBoost, which is essentially exactly the same setup, Addie has done all the hard work for you.

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I see db being quoted, I assume higher is better, but what would be the difference in reality between 14db & 16db?


Generally it does depict the power of the antenna but too much power doesmt always mean better there are other factors that come into play. I have the original "repeat it" Swiss military antenna which is 18 db but the 12db Motorhome wifi antenna that replaced it was better. I connected at Four miles with that device once and addie I think connected across the Bristol channel with his. Too much power can cause all sorts of problems.

Even one of the cheap ones off eBay which are probably 5db will make an improvement though but for tablets a USB device that has windows drivers is as much use as attaching a coat hanger to your head and standing on one leg.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barryd 

I am no expert when it comes to computers so have I got this right?

It basically boils down to I can connect my laptop (to the distant Wifi signal) if I buy one of the cheap (£15) USB devices but if I want to connect more than 1 device, or an IPad, then I need an Iboost (or similar) at over £100 OR I could use my Mifi and accept that it's going to cost!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Barryd
> 
> I am no expert when it comes to computers so have I got this right?
> 
> ...


Thats it in a nutshell really. When Addie developed the iBoost he made an easy job of whats been mentioned above so users could pretty much plug in and get going. Its still a bit of jiggery pokery if you use a directional device as there is some faffing about with a directional device finding where the signal is coming from. The Omni directional aerials have the advantage that you could if you wanted just bung it up on the roof permanently and then the signals it pulls in are the signals you get but the directional antennas that require a bit more fiddling (signal finding) have a much greater range. That said the Telikom Fon that I am logged onto with my directional iBoost is in one of three houses I can see right now in Germany less than 100 yards away. Its that good I could probably just hang the antenna out of the window and it would pick up.

Pleased to see that Fon seems much more widespread in Germany so far now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry

I am a Fon subscriber but have never had much success finding it in France other than right in the middle of towns where there don't tend to be too many campsites.

I don't feel inclined/think it hard to justify forking out well over a hundred quid on something that, whilst doubtless being useful, I can easily manage without. That view may however change of course. 

Andy


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Andy - over on CT, there's two guys that really know a lot about this stuff. IIRC, one is "Milkymarsh", the other's "Woodentop". Both posted on a similar topic last year http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/117190-wifi-booster-on-caravan/

HTH

Edit - or some hits here https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ss...ng+wifi+signal+caravan+talk&spf=1499500677325


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tsi looks interesting for mobile/tablet usage.

http://www.dx.com/p/gsm-wcdma-2g-3g...xf8leU3CbR1QVd5gZVjFQxoC7s3w_wcB#.WWCYV2jyvDc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only way you will get on FON in France or any country where they are plentiful is in built up area without a booster unless your lucky. I would say even with the antenna my success rate in France from aires is over 60% and our aires are usually out in the sticks. I do fart about with it sometimes for ages though as its a bit of a challenge. 

If I am desperate to get online for work I can sometimes be found driving around on the scooter looking for a signal. Probably sat in a village square with the antenna propped on the scooter.  this always gets the French scratching their heads.

Of course it's all changed now as there are no roaming charges. I'm typing this on my iPhone right now but if I wanted to I could just create a hotspot with the phone and connect via my laptop. Not needed to bother doing that so far though


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Deefordoggy said:


> Andy - over on CT, there's two guys that really know a lot about this stuff. IIRC, one is "Milkymarsh", the other's "Woodentop". Both posted on a similar topic last year http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/117190-wifi-booster-on-caravan/
> 
> HTH
> 
> Edit - or some hits here https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ss...ng+wifi+signal+caravan+talk&spf=1499500677325


I am member of CT as well as MHF, never thought to look there as it's nothing like as "busy" a forum as this one (the people are less anal on here as well :grin2: )

Thanks for the link, the Solwise Patriot gizmo is looking good for what I am looking for, I realise I will have to accept that to get access with my iPad I will need to spend a fair bit more so that idea will probably be dropped.

If I was to get one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NIUHAG6?psc=1

Would I be able to connect it to the Patriot so it could be a hotspot and allow me to connect my iPad to the campsite wifi??

I expect I know the answer, but thought it worth an ask!

Thanks again everyone!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cough Cough, you been here yet Andy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Cough Cough, you been here yet Andy.


??????????????"???????

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> ??????????????"???????
> 
> Andy


Hmm, should had had a link to here Andy.

http://www.caravanfacts.com/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That Netgear device looks like one you would plug into a 240v socket at home Andy to extend your home broadband around the house. Ironically I'm not on wifi today and using my phone so can't read all the links.

It might be worth asking on the various forums if anyone has an iBoost for sale. You might get one for £50 if someone's packing in or has decided it's not for them. You say your not too technical so cobbling stuff together is only going to lead to it all being put on ebay when you get home.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barryd

Thanks I did suspect that might well be the case! But thought it worth asking the question just in case.

Kev

NOW I understand you post and no I haven't been there (didn't know it existed!) I have been on CT for a while though.

Andy


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm, should had had a link to here Andy.
> 
> http://www.caravanfacts.com/


Just peeked over there out of interest. Tumbleweed blew across the screen.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/index.php, very active forum, not to be confused with http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149967384498812&key=f7c26838f4571257fcbd8d6ddbe5fe98&libId=j4xuzct00100q3oy000DAinoe5csq&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.motorhomefacts.com%2F30-parts-accessories%2F215378-picking-up-boosting-distant-weak-wifi-signal-3.html%23post2640714&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.caravanfacts.com%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.motorhomefacts.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D5925546&title=Picking%20up%2Fboosting%20distant%2Fweak%20Wifi%20signal%3F%3F%20-%20Page%203%20-%20Motorhome%20Forums%2C%20Motorhome%20Discussion%2C%20Motorhome%20Chat&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.caravanfacts.com%2F which I'd never seen or heard of and yes, dead.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

just was wandering what operating system you have on your pc

i have windows 7 on mine and when in Portugal i use 1 of those Chinese usb antennas

i have heard that they work on windows 10 as well but no experience of this

i also have a program on mine that turns my pc into a hot spot when switched on

the bigger Chinese antennas do work well and they are cheap

i have played around with several and yes i boost does work but i did pick up the local bar were a friend next to me could not

i think the iboost is setup to met European standards for power were the Chinese do as they like

i did contact i boost on my friends behalf and was told that the power could be turned up a little and for my friend to contact them

looking forward to see what operating system you are on


barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Barry

I am running Windows 10. 

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

its a pitty im coming down to weymouth for the day some time in the next week

i have a couple of those Chinese antennas that work well but i dont know if w10 will drive them

i will have a try tomorrow if so i will bring 1 down and loan to you to have a play 

i also run a program called connectify that turns my pc into a hotspot

will get back with the results later tomorrow

barry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

This USB Chinese aerial

Works very well with Windows 10 and as I said we are going to buy another for the wife's computer rather than use Connectify ( when main computer must be switched on) or any of the more expensive solutions.Only downside is when campsites charge per connection but then we alternate the site connection/password for heavy use and keep the 3 MI FI for low data usage.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi webby 1

i use a paid for connectify and can make my van a hotspot so that i need only 1 connection to the site hotspot

just about to plug my antenna into a old w10 to see if i can get it to work

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a device for phones and tablets, we don't always take laptops.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi andy
> 
> its a pitty im coming down to weymouth for the day some time in the next week
> 
> ...


That's very kind of you indeed!!! I will PM you my number. If you come into Weymouth from the Dorchester direction I am half a mile off the roundabout at the bottom of the hill on the relief road.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is there a device for phones and tablets, we don't always take laptops.


Yes Kev. The iBoost. That's why it was mentioned several times as being the best bit of kit for such use several times in the thread. 

As regards the Connectify software for creating a hot spot on a laptop which can then be used on tablets, phone etc it does work but I've found both the free version and paid for version to not be that reliable. Also regarding sharing a connection on two sites in the South of France where you paid to use wifi and it was only meant for one device when I tried to us connectify to get Mrs D connected as well thinking it would only see one connection the wifi system still detected two devices and shut us down. 

I had to call the wifi helpline and get unblocked and promise not to be a smart arse again.  Cote D'Azur and some sophisticated system considering it had a helpline. Normal independent campsite wifi you will probably get away with it


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and the Solwise stuff. Just as effective for a fraction of the price :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well it's my birthday on Tuesday, (now getting rather close to state pension time. Don't bother looking up my stats, I will be 63) and I have heard a whisper that one of my offspring has asked Mrs P if there is anything I need or would like as a pressie, she did "mention" that she had heard me talking about/saw me checking eBay for, Wifi boosters. 

Fingers crossed!

Andy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Well it's my birthday on Tuesday, (now getting rather close to state pension time. Don't bother looking up my stats, I will be 63) and I have heard a whisper that one of my offspring has asked Mrs P if there is anything I need or would like as a pressie, she did "mention" that she had heard me talking about/saw me checking eBay for, Wifi boosters.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Andy


Hope you get what you want and not what she thinks you want Andy !

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I DID get an extender for my birthday but it simply WILL NOT work with Windows 10. I have searched the internet for days and days and simply cannot find a Windows 10 driver for it.

Does anyone KNOW of an extender (reasonably priced) that will work with Win 10???? (Personal and direct experience required please, not "a mate of my brothers milkmans wife says....") 

I just need something that will work with my Win 10 laptop, I can set it as a wifi hotspot to enable ipads to connect to the internet.

I would prefer USB but if there's a mains powered one that not issue 'cos, being a tugger, I am always on EHU these days.

Andy


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

The more you buy extenders that don't the cheaper Motorhome WiFi get :grin2:


Malcolm


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Well I DID get an extender for my birthday but it simply WILL NOT work with Windows 10. I have searched the internet for days and days and simply cannot find a Windows 10 driver for it.
> 
> Does anyone KNOW of an extender (reasonably priced) that will work with Win 10???? (Personal and direct experience required please, not "a mate of my brothers milkmans wife says....")
> 
> ...


what was the extender?? (brand, model)


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

*Asda Mobile Data Bundle*



Mrplodd said:


> Well I DID get an extender for my birthday but it simply WILL NOT work with Windows 10. I have searched the internet for days and days and simply cannot find a Windows 10 driver for it.
> 
> Does anyone KNOW of an extender (reasonably priced) that will work with Win 10???? (Personal and direct experience required please, not "a mate of my brothers milkmans wife says....")
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bazzy

I have a Three Mifi device (12Gb valid for 12 months for £24) but what I want now is a *Wifi extender* to enable me to use campsite Wifi from a distance

Fatbudha
Its a Chinglish thing!!!! (It says "Signal King" on the case)

Andy

UPDATE
Just had a phone call from Barry (Powerplus) who has very kindly talked me through a few settings and miraculously, my Chinglish device now works !!!! So a HUGE and public THANK YOU to Barry for being kind enough to ring me and help me get it sorted.

Yet ANOTHER example of just how useful this forum is, without it I would have been totally stuffed !!!

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So what Brand and model please ?...............................we just have 1 USB aerial that we swop around for campsite wi fi.............................but a reasonable repeater/extender or whatever might be easier. 

Connectify has also worked on occasions.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Webby

I have no idea, it was a present purchased off eBay, the only (English) on it says Signal King. 
It's one of the below

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Ante...-UK/161959467605?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

After a bit of assistance from Powerplus t now does what it should. (Involved altering a couple of settings in "Network" Not difficult BUT you need someone to walk you thru the process, well I did!

You don't need connectify if you have a Windows 10 laptop as it has a built in "Hotspot" facility, look in Wifi connections bottom right of the screen, at the bottom of the list of Wifi available signals there is a square box labelled Wifi hotspot.

Andy


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Bazzy
> 
> I have a Three Mifi device (12Gb valid for 12 months for £24) but what I want now is a *Wifi extender* to enable me to use campsite Wifi from a distance
> 
> Andy


Yes, I was aware of that, however it is nearly a month since you first asked and I was giving you a cheap alternative that works.

However I'm very pleased, thanks to Barry, you're sorted. :smile2:

Bazzy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think we are talking at cross purposes (wouldn't be a first for this site) 

We have exactly the same aerial as you (that is all it is) and we plug it into either laptop to take advantage of free campsite wi fi.........like you we are almost always on sites and they almost always have free or cheap wi fi. It works without any alterations to settings etc

So I thought to buy another aerial for the other laptop.An aerial each, at that price seems much cheaper/sorry I mean better than the more expensive Iboost route

My windows 10 does not seems to have the Hotspot you suggest.But we would not need it or Connectify with a separate aerial. The only issue would be where sites charge per connection when we might have to buy one per aerial.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

glad to help

did you compare the internal and external antennas down your garden to see if there is a difference 

webby1 these antennas have a usb wifi dongle built inside i have had a few apart and swapped the dongles to see which combination gets the strongest signal

i have also got some that are just antennas that screw onto a dongle but i find that they are not so power full as there is a lot of signal loss with the coax cable so have grafted a dongle inside 1 of them

being from china the internal wifi dongle give out more power than the legal dongles that we can buy in places like dixons

just got a bigger industrial wifi antenna and waiting for some connectors to mount a dongle on the bottom of it around 28cm by 20 cm

dont really know why i am bothering as this year i will get a sim for my mifi hotspot when im in portugal for the winter

but i suppose i need something to play with

windows 10 hot spot should be found by clicking on the signal bar bottom right and opening the network and sharing center


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi andy
> 
> glad to help
> 
> ...


Could you give a (thickos) guide to setting it up for Win 10 please Barry, I may get the one Andy links too, and I have already got enough gizmos I'm too thick to use.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

yes no problem

i the thicko will make a guide to setup on windows 10 

no i know what you meant 

1, click on the wifi signal bar at the bottom right

2, click on network and internet settings

3, click on change adapter options

4, plug in new usb antenna it should ping and then the new usb antenna should come up in a box asd say something like wifi, usb wireless lan card

5, click on the wireless network connection box that shows your internal modem should be the 1 that does not have a red x in it this should be then highlighted and then click disable this network device

6, hopefully your pc should start to work with the usb antenna but if not just unplug the usb plug then plug it in again
it should then detect it is needed as for wifi and automatically detect it when plugged in

on andys new pc it automatically swaps from the usb antenna to its internal antenna and versi visa but on mine i have to enable the internal wireless network connection just like you disable it in 5 above

if you decide to get 1 let me know which one size does seem to matter sometimes


barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Barry

Yes I did try the "down the garden" test. Single bar of signal strength on internal wifi, full set of bars on the extender. In fact this post is being done from inside my car about 100m from a Wetherspoons. Can't pick a signal up with lappy but decent signal via the extender. 

Off to France in a couple of weeks so with my Mifi for when there's no signal nearby, and my extender (ooo -err missus!) when there is (free) campsite Wifi I should be well sorted.

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

great andy

when on site i would look for the site wifi mast and try and get a straight line of sight to it 

if there are any vans between you and the mast and they are also on the wifi the signal will be weaker

you will be surprised at how many wifi users you will find with the antenna

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> you will be surprised at how many wifi users you will find with the antenna
> 
> barry


Just need one I can tap into !!! (For free of course!!)

I am a BT Fon member so that should hopefully widen my choices somewhat

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi kev
> 
> yes no problem
> 
> ...


Reading this and the description, do I actually need anything else other than my Laptop? it seems not, but I is no exspurt.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

you should be fine with the 1 that andy gave a link to

he has tried it down the road from his house and got a v good signal compared to his internal modem

barry


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Got some good info in this. As someone else said using mobile data connection is another option. We have a 10 gb plan. With free roaming in the EU we used it for navigation, email and all. So nice to have no roaming charges. Another reason not to Brexit. 

We do use campsite wifi when available so I may get into a booster antenna. Question, what is the situation regarding streaming movies from camp wifi. Is there enough bandwidth etc. Does anyone do it. We use a Nexbox at home. I am guessing trying to stream on a camp wifi would be pushing our luck.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jhelm 

The only way to find out is to give it a try! Most campsites only supply a very limited wifi service (to prevent people doing exactly what you are proposing) but having said that I was on a Municipal site in the Loire back in May and was able to watch the Grand Prix via their wifi!! 

But of course if you are a Fon subscriber you might be able to log into a Fon signal which will be MUCH better than most campsite ones.

I wanted an extender so I can sit in my c***v*n and do a bit of emailing and MHF'ing rather than having to traipse to reception. Also I have my daily paper on subscription to my iPad so I can download it, in comfort (via the hotspot that my laptop can provide) when I finally drag my sorry arse out of bed in the morning WITHOUT the faff having to get dressed and wandering to the campsite Wifi point! Lazy, me??

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Reading this and the description, do I actually need anything else other than my Laptop? it seems not, but I is no exspurt.


Kev

The extender does exactly that, it extends to distance that you can pick the wifi signal up from. Most campsites only have a small area around reception etc where there is wifi. With a wifi extender you can sit in your MH and still access the wifi signal, well that's the theory!

I had a little "play" with mine and it seems to do exactly what it says on the tin. When I wandered down the garden my laptop showed a single signal strength bar, when I pluged my extender in I instantly got full power again!. I have yet to see exactly how far it extends the signal 'cos it's still lashing it down and I have no desire to get wet, but the omens are good,

I think the blurb says it CAN extend the signal up to 3 kilometres (under ideal conditions of course) I will be happy with 100m!! :smile2:

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

most campsites limit your connection speed so that everyone can get connected

campsite wifi is more for a quick email download

live streaming would be nice but as andy has said unlikely most of the time 

i would also avoid updates also as the campsite wifi is not reliable enough i once updated my tomtom and it took all night

if i have a lot to do i do it early in the morning as im a early bird anyway

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rather than trying to stream films I have a second (old!) Humax freesat box with built in PVR that I "load up" with films, documentaries, drama etc whilst at home and then take that with me on my travels. All sorts of stuff to watch as and when the mood takes us, and the box takes up very little space. (Just need to make sure to pack the remote of course) 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Please bear in mind folks that I believe that you have to have 'line of sight' between your antenna and the wifi source...

On the odd occasion that we have had to use ours it is exactly as said: so that we can do the odd checks in the comfort of our MH and not in reception on a site. 

Tbh we hardly use the wifi when away anyway preferring to get away from all that...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Kev
> 
> The extender does exactly that, it extends to distance that you can pick the wifi signal up from. Most campsites only have a small area around reception etc where there is wifi. With a wifi extender you can sit in your MH and still access the wifi signal, well that's the theory!
> 
> ...


I get a bit confused with all this, I was trying (badly) to understand if all I need is this >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-WiFi-...9467605?campid=5337568402&customid=2613203932 <<< and my Laptop, confused becasue you mention a MiFi too whcih make is more expensive/complicated for my pea sized thicko brain, even moreso if sat in a field trying to remember all this stuff.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The aerial/booster on ebay is exactly what we have. It just plugs into the USB port and on my Windows 10 it is recognised right away without any adjustments as mentioned earlier.

At the top of the list of wi fi signals there should be a drop down box with Wi Fi (internal) and now Wi FI 2 (new antenna) You can see the difference in signal strengths...........................we have always picked up the campsite wi fi and been able to stream........probably because it was quiet and off season.

We also have a MI FI huawei dongle on 3 as a back up for when we can't get campsite wi fi.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I get a bit confused with all this, I was trying (badly) to understand if all I need is this >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-WiFi-...9467605?campid=5337568402&customid=2613203932 <<< and my Laptop, confused becasue you mention a MiFi too whcih make is more expensive/complicated for my pea sized thicko brain, even moreso if sat in a field trying to remember all this stuff.


Kev you can have either or both. The extender or antenna is for wifi only. Brings in signals from much further away. The mifi unit is like a little router and uses a SIM card and the mobile phone network to get your devices in the van networked. A third option is to just use your smart phone and tether it to your laptop as either a mobile hotspot it with a cable.

Some providers don't allow tethering though especially abroad so you need to check. Vodafone who I am with do though although I'll only do it in emergencies as it used loads more data than just using the phone screen.

As for streaming if you guys mean live TV bare in mind that Filmon which was the prefered way of streaming abroad is no longer free so you will need to pay or get a vpn.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorrit now, ta Webb n barfs.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Kev you can have either or both. The extender or antenna is for wifi only. Brings in signals from much further away. The mifi unit is like a little router and uses a SIM card and the mobile phone network to get your devices in the van networked. A third option is to just use your smart phone and tether it to your laptop as either a mobile hotspot it with a cable.
> 
> Some providers don't allow tethering though especially abroad so you need to check. Vodafone who I am with do though although I'll only do it in emergencies as it used loads more data than just using the phone screen.
> 
> As for streaming if you guys mean live TV bare in mind that Filmon which was the prefered way of streaming abroad is no longer free so you will need to pay or get a vpn.


Very succinctly put!

Have a shed load of house points for a wonderfully clear and easy to understand explanation !! :grin2:

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> We also have a MI FI huawei dongle on 3 as a back up for when we can't get campsite wi fi.


Like me!!, cant lose contact with all those lovely "Russian Brides" who seem so keen to contact me, and the suppliers of various "herbal" concoctions to make me more "manly" :surprise::surprise::wink2::wink2:>>

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> and the suppliers of various "herbal" concoctions to make me more "manly" :surprise::surprise::wink2::wink2:>>
> 
> Andy


I got one o those, tis called a woman.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Question, is the wifi antenna that Kev has directional or omni directional. Does it need to be pointed at the wifi source?

If you want to stream buy a Nexbox with Kodi installed. You can watch anything anywhere, no need for a VPN unless you want to disguise your IP. Buy now before they are totally outlawed. And yes it does work. 

We have a portable hard drive for storing movies, etc. plugs into the TV USB port. Very easy to use. My kids downloaded movies for our last two week trip and had a different one nearly every night. And actually some of them were very good to my kids surprise.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The Solwise one I bought is omni directional otherwise it will need to be pointed. To my understanding either type will also need to have line of sight to the source as well.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in the record to PVR group, got loads of stuff, peanuts to buy for a freeview one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think series are a better bet than films to be honest on a long trip. Last longer. I have about a years worth.  

Mind you on a german Fon wifi the other week we dowloaded the sound of music for a laugh one night when we were having a few bevies. Lots of singing and we weren't far from the film locations either. 

Sorry off topic a bit.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

jhelm said:


> If you want to stream buy a Nexbox with Kodi installed. You can watch anything anywhere, no need for a VPN unless you want to disguise your IP. Buy now before they are totally outlawed. And yes it does work.
> 
> .


BUT you still need internet access (with a decent download capability) in order to stream anything.

I have Kodi installed on my Amazon TV Fire stick, every time I go to use it now I am prompted to go to some webpage to "authorise" my viewing. WTF is THAT all about then!?

Andy

P.S. can anyone supply me with an idiots guide to connecting to French Fon. I have seen it done but as I don't speak the lingo I do struggle a bit! If it's easier I can supply my email address via pm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Andy I'm sure there was a guide on here for the French Sfr fon login page but it's reasonably straight forward. I can't find it right now as ironically I'm in France but only able to connect on my phone.

Basically If you see Sfr fon on your list of networks in Windows via the extender connect to it by double clicking it, open a browser and look for the bit to enter your Bt details.

I agree about streaming though. It's really hit and miss. I have occasionally done it on a fon signal but you have to be very close to it and it's often frustrating when it starts buffering. Great for what you want though. Forums, email and general browsing etc. Another reason why I take stuff with me. Just open the laptop and play em, no messing.

The German fon though I found faster than French Sfr fon but adsl In rural France is generally rubbish anyway so the bit your being allocated even if your close may not be up to streaming


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Although I've used Fon a lot in France, I'm convinced SFR deliberately make it difficult to do so. The log in procedure seems hit and miss, even on the same connection, and I believe there is a time limit after which you are disconnected. As Barry said, some of it may be down to rural areas, but I've experienced the same problems in urban areas. Providing the signal strength is adequate I've never experienced the same problems elsewhere.


Malcolm


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> BUT you still need internet access (with a decent download capability) in order to stream anything.
> 
> I have Kodi installed on my Amazon TV Fire stick, every time I go to use it now I am prompted to go to some webpage to "authorise" my viewing. WTF is THAT all about then!?
> 
> ...


Right for streaming you need a good connection which is doubtful from campsites.

For Kodi, I did a little research on those weird sites like thevidme and what I read was that in order to keep their sites running they need people to click on them or open them to get advertising money. I am not sure if it is true, but so far I don't see a problem with them and once you activate streaming the video will play without any problems.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BUt how do I "click" on the relevant link when the Kodi software is on my Fire stick which doesn't have a mouse or keyboard???

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

can you not click like you would typing Andy?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just changing the topic slightly or possibly adding to it.
I picked up a couple of Wi-Fi extenders today bnib for €2 each.
A D-Link 'Rangebooster N' with USB connection. And a Netgear n Wi-Fi USB Adapter.
Both say they extend the reception range of Wi-Fi umpteen times.

As I'm sitting on top of my router and or Home-Plug Wi-Fi I haven't checked the results but gimmee time and I will take the laptop down the end of the garden.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> can you not click like you would typing Andy?


Using what Kev??

Like I said, no mouse or keyboard on a Fire Stick!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got one Andy so assumed it's a tablet of some kind, but just noticed "Stick" sorry mate.

I shall go join whoever's on the naughty step for not reading posts properly.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ITs a small USB gizmo that plugs into the USB socket in your smart TV to give you access to Amazon Prime TV via Wifi. 

Andy


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Do a serach for Firestick Mouse, there is an app cant remember what its called but the first Youtube link on the search results page shows you how to install it.
Works really well


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A bit involved BUT I will be having a try when I next have a spare half hour.

Thanks for the info

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My extender arrived yesterday, might have a play if I can remember what to do :roll:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> BUt how do I "click" on the relevant link when the Kodi software is on my Fire stick which doesn't have a mouse or keyboard???
> 
> Andy


Ah, you don't have to do it with the firestick, you can do it with any phone or computer connected to the same network. It will authorize streaming on your network using your ip address. Just got to the website with your computer or phone browser. I also have Firstick but have not tried Kodi on it maybe an idea for me to try.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

if you get stuck shoot me your phone number and i will run you through it

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Barry, will do.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Using the Signalking wifi extender on site works a treat with win10. What I like is that it allows you thru a hotspot to share the connection with upto 8 devices when you are normally limited to 1


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi pete

we also use it for a hotspot but have found that some bigger sites are able to detect that it is being used as a hotspot and have sut us down if it is a paid for connection

but generally work with no problems and do definitely help with signal strength

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Update (for those interested)

Currently sat on a campsite at Villedieu Les Poeles about 80m from the bar area where there is free wifi. 

Neither my ipad(s) or laptop can "see" the routers signal.

Plugged my (less than £15) wifi extender into the laptop and Bingo!! It found the signal and connected. I have set the laptop up as a wifi hotspot and both Mrs P and yours truly are connected to t'internet by iPad! 

So a big thanks to Barry (AKA Powerplus) and others for all their help which has enabled me to get it all working!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And there I was putting my Wi-Fi extender out onto the camper parking area ready for you Andy.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Might just have to test yours out on my way back up at the end of Sept!

Andy


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've found you need to disconnect when your not using it otherwise you get throttled back in speed


----------

